
A smart news reader built for productivity, powered by integrations - pipesoft
http://usepanda.com/
======
donalhunt
[https://usepanda.com/app](https://usepanda.com/app) gives SSL certificates
errors so will hold off investigating until it's fixed...

do people not check this stuff?

